# شرح طريقة تعريف اى كرت اى اى جهاز موصل بالكمبيوتر بالصور



## Dido0o0o0o0o (26 يناير 2009)

*
بسم الاب و الابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين 









ده الموضوع التانى ليا فى سلسلة الشرح اللى هحاول بإذن ربنا انى اكملها 

الموضوع واضح من عنوانه وهو ازاى نقدر نعرف الكاميرة او كارت الصوت او كارت الشاشة او ال Printer على الجهاز 

وده لينك الموضوع اتمنى من ربنا انه يكون واضح 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/blog.php?bt=526​*


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2009)

موضوع جااااااااااااااامد يا ديدو

بس برده لو محتاجه حاجه انت اللى هتعملها 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (26 يناير 2009)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع جااااااااااااااامد يا ديدو
> 
> بس برده لو محتاجه حاجه انت اللى هتعملها
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه​



*ههههههههههه اكيد يا ماما هو انها اقدر اتاخر بس تدفعى كام *​


----------



## just member (26 يناير 2009)

* اسم الصليب عليك يا ديدو*
*ربنا يحافظ عليك*
*ويبارك تعب خدمتك*
*للأمام ديما بنعمة المسيح*​


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (26 يناير 2009)

come with me قال:


> * اسم الصليب عليك يا ديدو*
> *ربنا يحافظ عليك*
> *ويبارك تعب خدمتك*
> *للأمام ديما بنعمة المسيح*​



*ميرسى يا جميل ربنا يباركك *​


----------



## kalimooo (26 يناير 2009)

يعطيك العافية يا ديدو

مجهود رائع

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 يناير 2009)

*اكتر من روعه لطريقه الشرح البيسط ومجهودك يا ديدووووووووووووووو*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 يناير 2009)

ربنا يباركك يا ديدو و يعووووضك​


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (27 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> يعطيك العافية يا ديدو
> 
> مجهود رائع
> 
> سلام المسيح معك



*ميرسى يا كليمو ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (27 يناير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *اكتر من روعه لطريقه الشرح البيسط ومجهودك يا ديدووووووووووووووو*



*ميرسى يا كوكى يارب يكون عجبك*​


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (27 يناير 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ربنا يباركك يا ديدو و يعووووضك​



*ميرسى يا فراشة ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## totty (27 يناير 2009)

*مــــــــــــــــيرسى كتيييييييييييييير

ربنا يعووووض تعبك*​


----------



## كوركيس شمشون (27 يناير 2009)

الاخ ديدووو المحترم
شرحك للموضوع اكثر من روووووووووووووعة والرب يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعبك
وان سمحت لي وانا امون عليك لدي سوالا وهو
عندما طبقت الخطوات التي ذكرتها في فرمتة الجهاز طبيقت هذه الخطوات على كومبيوتر laptop من نوع ايسر كما يطلقون عليه تمت العملية ولكن عندما اردت ان اشغل ملفات فيديو ظهرت صورة بدون صوت على الرغم من عدم وجود علامة صفراء على ايقونه مكبر الصوت.
ارجو مساعدتك 
ولك فائق الاحترام والتقدير​


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (28 يناير 2009)

كوركيس شمشون قال:


> الاخ ديدووو المحترم
> شرحك للموضوع اكثر من روووووووووووووعة والرب يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعبك
> وان سمحت لي وانا امون عليك لدي سوالا وهو
> عندما طبقت الخطوات التي ذكرتها في فرمتة الجهاز طبيقت هذه الخطوات على كومبيوتر laptop من نوع ايسر كما يطلقون عليه تمت العملية ولكن عندما اردت ان اشغل ملفات فيديو ظهرت صورة بدون صوت على الرغم من عدم وجود علامة صفراء على ايقونه مكبر الصوت.
> ...



*اخى العزيز اشكرك على كلامك الجميل 

كل ما تحتاجه هو برنامج صغير اسمه 

K-light kodec

هيحللك كل المشاكل دى و انا هحاول ارفعهولك *​


----------



## SALVATION (28 يناير 2009)

_مشكور كتييير ديدو
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (28 يناير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _مشكور كتييير ديدو
> يسوع يبارك حياتك​_



*ميرسى يا تونى ربنا يباركك *​


----------

